

Ask HN: What are the best Landing pages out there? - zaay

I am working on a small page for fun and I am putting on a list of the best landing pages out there. I would need your help to suggest me some of the best in your opinion. Thank you very much!
======
rubinelli
"Best" varies wildly from market to market, but if I had to pick, I'd start
with folks whose job is creating and improving landing pages:

<http://landerapp.com/>

<http://unbounce.com/>

<http://www.crazyegg.com/>

<https://mixpanel.com/>

<https://www.kissmetrics.com/>

<http://copyhackers.com/>

This short list already covers a lot of different styles. Some may even look a
bit dated, but you can be sure they are converting very well, because that's
what they are optimizing for.

------
orangethirty
You can't really know unless you have their conversions numbers. Otherwise,
it's just picking randomly. Landing pages Re not about beauty, but about
conversions. The ugliest pages usually convert more.

------
Concours
Check out <http://www.feedsapi.org> , it's one of the very best.

------
LukaszB
<http://land-book.com/>

------
BaconJuice
news.ycombinator.com and reddit.com

